# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Prsentation de Nadinette

## Nadinette

Salut,

Je suis une dveloppeuze web .net. Je fait un peu tout ce qui touche  l'informatique dans ma bote. Ds que j'ai du temps, je code les outils internes.

J'ai fait deux ans d'ASP.net C# / SQL Server 2005

Maintenant je travaille sur de l'ASP.net MVC avec entity framework que j'aime beaucoup (mme si je n'ai pas encore tout compris  ::calim2:: )

A bientt

Nadine

----------


## Nadinette

Euu pourquoi on ne voit pas mon avatar comme les autres dans mes messages ?

----------


## f-leb

patience "petite Nadine" ::mouarf:: , cela viendra tout seul avec l'accumulation de points (25 pour l'avatar, c'est expliqu ici).

Bienvenue sur Developpez en tout cas ::ccool::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bienvenue sur les forums  ::ccool::

----------


## Mishulyna

> cela viendra tout seul avec l'accumulation de points (25 pour l'avatar, c'est expliqu ici).


On apprend toujours sur ce site  ::ccool:: 

Bienvenue Nadinette!

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Bienvenue Nadinette et  bientt sur nos sous-forums ddis au .NET !  :;):

----------


## Nadinette

J'avoue tre surtout intresse par l'ASP.net MVC 4...

----------


## Nadinette

> patience "petite Nadine", cela viendra tout seul avec l'accumulation de points (25 pour l'avatar, c'est expliqu ici).
> 
> Bienvenue sur Developpez en tout cas


Ouaip, ben a ne monte pas trs vite... Je suis toujours  0  ::(:

----------


## Max

> Ouaip, ben a ne monte pas trs vite... Je suis toujours  0


Salut.

Poster dans une discussion cre par toi-mme ne rapporte aucun point, ceci explique peut-tre cela  :;): . Si tu veux savoir comment sont calculs ces points, c'est par ici.

----------


## Nadinette

C'est comme les banques qui ne prtent qu'aux riches...

Si t'es dbutante et que tu ne sais pas rpondre aux questions des autres tu es considre comme inactive.

M'enfin, je ne suis pas l pour a...

Je pense que je vais rester  0 assez longtemps...

----------


## f-leb

Ce qui permet de marquer des points, c'est aussi les discussions que tu as ouvertes et que tu as marques [Rsolu].

Penses-y au bouton

----------


## Muchos

@Nadinette : Attention ! Si tu te fais moinser suite  un message aigri, tu perds des points  ::toutcasse:: 
Y'a un ct "jeu de rle", c'est fantastique !  ::ccool::

----------


## FirePrawn

Les points ne sont absolument pas une fin en soit  ::cfou:: 

C'est juste un systme qui permet de diffrencier les bons et les mauvais contributeurs (valable au niveau discussions et messages).

Ne pas avoir 25 points ne t'empche pas de demander de l'aide, poser des questions ou encore apporter des rponses  :;):

----------


## Nadinette

En fait, je suis un peu une stresse de la e-rputation car depuis un certain temps, les recruteurs fouinent de plus en plus sur les publications internet des gens, les farce book et autres google +...

De toutes les faons, je ne suis pas l pour faire le procs de ce site que j'aime bien dans lequel il y a des gens plus comptents que moi (c'est pas dur) et qui aident ce qui est trs cool.

A bientt dans les posts

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

Les points c'est pas uniquement pour "marquer des points" ou pour voluer au sein d'un jeu de rle (  ::aie::  ) comme j'ai pu le lire. C'est avant tout pour mettre en valeur les contributions pertinentes (bonnes rponses postes sur le forum, tutoriels, articles de blogs, aide active sur le chat, etc) de celles qui ne le sont pas. Donc forcement si tu n'apporte pas de contributions, il est normal que tu ait moins de "points" qu'un membre qui passe du temps  aider les autres avec pertinence.

On a aussi quelques exceptions qui apportent des points, comme l'utilisation du bouton rsolu, qui sont l pour inciter les membres a adopter les bons comportement et bonnes habitudes d'utilisation du forum. 

Encore une fois, l'ide n'est pas de mettre les utilisateurs en comptition mais de mettre en valeur les participations de qualit et la bonne utilisation du forum et il ne s'agit que d'un indicateur (aucun indicateur n'est parfait mais en tout cas celui-l l'est beaucoup plus que le prcdant qui ne se basait que sur le nombre de messages, indicateur que l'on rencontre sur beaucoup de forums) et comme l'a si bien dit FirePrawn, ce n'est absolument pas une fin en soit (a doit faire environ 2 ans qu'il est en place, a fait plus de 12 ans que developpez.com existe et offre ses services).

Pour l'avatar, comme a a t dit, il faut avoir 25 points pour pouvoir en uploader un. J'ajoute que la photo que tu as upload est une photo de portrait de profil donc attention il s'agit de deux choses distinctes. Lorsque tu auras le nombre de points ncessaires, il faudra l'uploader indpendamment de ton portait de profil.

En tout cas il faut se montrer patient. Si tu arrive a acqurir une bonne exprience et  en faire profiter les autres utilisateurs, ton taux de points grimpera progressivement  :;): 

Sinon, bienvenue sur les forums  ::ccool:: 

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## Nadinette

Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuu

J'ai 25 points et on ne voit mme pas mon avatar !

Je vais plonger mes pieds dans du cimant avant de plonger le cimant dans la rivire...

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir.

L'avatar et le portrait sont deux fonctionnalits diffrentes  :;): 

Toi tu as mis un portrait, qui est accessible  tout les utilisateur. L'avatar lui est accessible  partir de 25 points, c'est ton cas, tu doit pouvoir en ajouter un. Encore faut-il en ajouter un  :;): 

Rappel sur ce que j'ai crit plus haut dans mon message prcdent :




> J'ajoute que la photo que tu as upload est une photo de portrait de profil donc attention il s'agit de deux choses distinctes. Lorsque tu auras le nombre de points ncessaires, il faudra l'uploader indpendamment de ton portait de profil.


Idriss

----------


## f-leb

> J'ajoute que la photo que tu as upload est une photo de portrait de profil ...


Moi j'ai mis directement mon portrait comme avatar. Un portrait de face par contre, pour un portrait de profil c'est rat car on n'a le droit qu' 140 pixels de large maxi...

Pas de quoi se couler les pieds dans le ciment non plus hein ?

----------


## Nadinette

:;):

----------


## f-leb

C'est ta photo de profil de face a ? dception... ::triste::

----------


## Auteur

> Moi j'ai mis directement mon portrait comme avatar. Un portrait de face par contre, pour un portrait de profil c'est rat car on n'a le droit qu' 140 pixels de large maxi...


en effet de profil ton nez fait plus de 140 pixels 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Nadinette

Quoi tu pensais que seules les brunes pouvaient coder ?

----------

